# Wife's Birthday - Mid Divorce



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Today is my wife's birthday. We are in the middle of a divorce. We are living together and amicable, but I am not happy with her and trying to get her to just move out now.

My question is, do I do anything for her today or just not do anything. I wished her a happy birthday this morning. I thought about letting my 10 year old bake her a cake and let that be it. Any thoughts.

I should say that she took the kids out of town on Father's Day weekend and on Father's Day decided to tell them that we are getting a divorce without even telling me about it until 9:00 that night (when I finally got to talk to them for the first time all day).


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Mike188 said:


> Today is my wife's birthday. We are in the middle of a divorce. We are living together and amicable, but I am not happy with her and trying to get her to just move out now.
> 
> My question is, do I do anything for her today or just not do anything. I wished her a happy birthday this morning. I thought about letting my 10 year old bake her a cake and let that be it. Any thoughts.
> 
> I should say that she took the kids out of town on Father's Day weekend and on Father's Day decided to tell them that we are getting a divorce without even telling me about it until 9:00 that night (when I finally got to talk to them for the first time all day).


Baking cake is nice thing for kid to do. I would leave it at that along with the acknowledgement you already gave. A view of the future for her when no on gives a rat's ass it's her birthday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I would think doing something nice for her on behalf of your child is enough. My W and I both had our bdays near the start of our separation, I got her a gift card and greeting card. She bought a toy for our 4 year old son and had him give it to me as a gift, but he gets to play with it, she also got me a funny card on his behalf too. It was fine, I wasn't expecting anything, it actually meant more to me that she did it in his name instead of her.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

golfergirl said:


> Baking cake is nice thing for kid to do. I would leave it at that along with the acknowledgement you already gave. A view of the future for her when no on gives a rat's ass it's her birthday
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

Before I left for lunch today, I was going to write that your last paragraph in your original post did me in - don't do sh&*t for her. Besides, like golfergirl said, that is what she will get in the future once your gone anyways; she needs to get used to it.

But I had second thoughts and I guess letting your child bake her a cake is good enough and leave it at that.


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

I have this coming up myself. I'm planning on giving her a Whitman Sampler and a 99 cent card from CVS


----------



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gift gard with $.99 on it. Wow that's funny. That will have to wait until she is moved on and I am out of the maximum effective drama range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ticonderoga (Jul 21, 2011)

I was in the same situation with no kids. Took her out to dinner and got her a card. Tried to take the high road. It was going nicely until she kind of ruined dinner at the end asking what I wanted to do with the house. I felt like saying WTF we can't even enjoy dinner on your birthday ?? I just sucked it up and didn't say anything.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd get her a 22 oz. soda from Subway. That's about it.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

Mike188 said:


> Gift gard with $.99 on it. Wow that's funny. That will have to wait until she is moved on and I am out of the maximum effective drama range.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maximum effect drama range...:rofl:

I like that! We need to develop a MEDR scale. LMAO!

It would help us to gauge the severity of the situation and there has to be a Least Damage Distance Safety Margin. So the higher the number on the scale, the better job you need to do at making yourself invisible.


----------

